# New Avatar won't upload



## stindall

I've tried multiple images, even tried uploaded them to other sites and linking but nothing works. What's the deal?


----------



## stindall

bump


----------



## jennyjinx3

This is also happening to me.


----------



## stindall

jennyjinx3 said:


> This is also happening to me.



ah, glad I'm not alone! I tried on all of my computers, several browsers, from my phone, touchpad etc and nothing works!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

What are you trying to upload?  Email the picture to me and I'll see if I can do it for you.

maryjo@wdwinfo.com


----------



## disneegrl4eva

MJ, I am having the same problem...I came over here just to see if its an issue and obviously it is...I have pics that Ive used on here for years and none of them are taking ..not having any problems uploading sigs...just avatars...


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Lynn,

Email them to me and I will try & upload for you.
maryjo@wdwinfo.com.  

I was able to do so for stindall.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Mary Jo said:
			
		

> What are you trying to upload?  Email the picture to me and I'll see if I can do it for you.
> 
> maryjo@wdwinfo.com



Sent! Thank you : )

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## ksinglet

I can't get my custom avatar to show up either.  First it wouldn't upload, I tried to compress & resize it, now it appears to upload, but doesn't show.

Any help???


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

If you are still having trouble please email it to me at maryjo@wdwinfo.com


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Hey I still can't upload avatars....now it's blank ...im using same ones I've always used and it acts like its been accepted but then it ends up being blank

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## marmalade

I sent you an email as mine isn't working either.


----------



## Hunclemarco

Hello...

I cannot get my custom avatar to load either. I've tried many sizes of pictures, and i don't get anything....

I was also looking to purchase a Disboards Support badge, but when i click on the ones of members that have purchased, it doesn't take me anywhere.  I cannot seem to find the page for that anywhere.  Does this still exist?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hunclemarco said:


> Hello...
> 
> I cannot get my custom avatar to load either. I've tried many sizes of pictures, and i don't get anything....
> 
> I was also looking to purchase a Disboards Support badge, but when i click on the ones of members that have purchased, it doesn't take me anywhere.  I cannot seem to find the page for that anywhere.  Does this still exist?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!



Hi there,

Email me to upload your avatar - let's see if I can do it for you.  The link for site sponsors is:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/dis-sponsor/


----------



## marmalade

Thanks!  I just noticed my new avatar is up and running!


----------



## DizneyDizzy

Hi there, I am also having issues loading my avatar and was wondering if you could assist me? My issue is apparently the file size of the image. I am attempting to load this on the iPhone app so I am curious if that might be causing some of the issue? Would it possibly work if I were to save the pic as another file type? I really appreciate any assistance you can give and if this is not the best place to ask, let me know and I will happily post elsewhere. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Fairy Floss

I can't load a profile pic either... I just cannot get a picture under 3kb!

Can you help?


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

If you are having trouble uploading your avatars, just send me an email to maryjo@wdwinfo.com and I will try and do it for you.


----------



## Jennifer41

I'm having the same issue.  Email sent.


----------



## scrapycruiser

Having the same problem. I'll send you an email. Thanks !


----------



## mya12347

Could you please help me to resize my picture?


----------



## Lita

Mary Jo said:


> If you are having trouble uploading your avatars, just send me an email to maryjo@wdwinfo.com and I will try and do it for you.



Hi Mary Jo!

I just sent you an email.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## VanellopeVonSchweetz

Sent an email as well if you have time!  How helpful!


----------



## Kathy Z

I'm also sending you an email. I've been going nuts the last few days trying to do this myself. I'm trying to replace a 2 year old custom avatar.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Your avatars are looking nice.


----------



## Kathy Z

Mary, you're the best! Thank you so much!


----------



## VanellopeVonSchweetz

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Glad to help.

Mary Jo


----------



## LisaTN

Mary, mine won't load either... I would truly appreciate your help - thank you so much for being so helpful!!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hi guys -- name is *Mary Jo *, not Mary. (please)  

One of my quirks.


----------



## donnaf516

If you don't mind, I'll send you mine too.  I've been making myself crazy...so glad I saw this thread!


----------



## LisaTN

Mary Jo said:


> Hi guys -- name is *Mary Jo *, not Mary. (please)
> 
> One of my quirks.



Apologies, Mary Jo   I never know when peoples screen names are there proper names.  I am SO sorry!!!!


----------



## LisaTN

Thank you mary jo!!!


----------



## cdepauli

LisaTN said:
			
		

> Apologies, Mary Jo   I never know when peoples screen names are there proper names.  I am SO sorry!!!!



H f2f dcf by n


Apparently my child did this. Oy.


----------



## kayemgi

Mine won't load either. It's driving me insane. I know it's smaller than my last custom avatar!


----------



## DisMomK

Avatar help please~

Have re-sized, and used websites, but still no avatar...


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

DisMomK said:


> Avatar help please~
> 
> Have re-sized, and used websites, but still no avatar...


 
I can see your avatar


----------



## DisMomK

Mary Jo said:


> I can see your avatar



I must be having other issues with my computer. I can't see it, odd


----------



## LetsGoToo

I was having trouble with my custom avatar showing up, but finally figured out that my file size was the problem. Make sure your file is 3.9kb or smaller.


----------



## stindall

DisMomK said:


> I must be having other issues with my computer. I can't see it, odd



I can't see it either.


----------



## LetsGoToo

LetsGoToo said:


> I was having trouble with my custom avatar showing up, but finally figured out that my file size was the problem. Make sure your file is 3.9kb or smaller.



Also, there are websites out there that will shrink your file to avatar size. Just do a google search for "shrink jpeg file size" and one of the sites that you can use will be in that list.


----------



## stindall

LetsGoToo said:


> Also, there are websites out there that will shrink your file to avatar size. Just do a google search for "shrink jpeg file size" and one of the sites that you can use will be in that list.



Maybe you got lucky but I did this when I started this thread and it still didn't work.


----------



## LetsGoToo

It still didn't work the first time I tried it. The file was still larger than 3.9 kb. So, I changed the setting and finally got it small enough and it finally worked.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

DisMomK said:


> I must be having other issues with my computer. I can't see it, odd


 
I can see it through Internet Explorer, but cannot see it with Chrome...


----------



## Sparkly

I figured out why mine isn't showing up- the file size was too large.


----------



## katiesam

I don't think my avatar is showing either but I've checked the file size and the dimensions and both should be ok


----------



## katiesam

katiesam said:


> I don't think my avatar is showing either but I've checked the file size and the dimensions and both should be ok



Fixed it - file size was 3.9kb and it wouldn't work until it was 3.8kb!


----------



## heatherbynum

GRR I haven't changed my avi since I did a custom one years ago. Tonight, I tried to change it many times and it shows nothing.


----------

